# Klein Mantra info.



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I just picked up a 1999? Klein Mantra frame. I think. I looked on bikepedia and don't see white offered. "white cloud"? I think its a 2000. Frame says Mantra with no race, comp ect. It has a Fox Air vanilla float rear shock. It also has what looks like disc brake tabs on chainstay, but has posts for cantis. It also has a sticker that says," Made In USA, Chehalis, WA ". I thought Klein stopped making bikes there in 96. Numbers on BB are WTU2122V487R and BI1246 0798. Thanks for any help or direction. Especially w/ numbers, as I have three other "riding" Kleins. I would like a "wall" Klein, i just can't afford one yet. Thanks again.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like a basic Y2K Mantra to me, the mount on the chainstay is for a Hayes 22mm-mount disc caliper - getting hard to find.


----------



## nanoseth (May 20, 2009)

Thought you might like to know we just started making these adapters in Denver, CO


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nanoseth said:


> Thought you might like to know we just started making these adapters in Denver, CO


looks like that adapter could really howl?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Watch for cracks. They were prone to it.

If it does crack though Trek will honor the lifetime warranty and you could get one of these.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

sandmangts said:


> Watch for cracks. They were prone to it.
> 
> If it does crack though Trek will honor the lifetime warranty and you could get one of these.


Does that work for all Kleins or just the models after Klein became a Trek company?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> looks like that adapter could really howl?


Agreed, yet if they don't, that's very helpful, and slick!

So???


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

iirc Trek reduced the lifetime Klein warranty first to 10 and then to 5 years and it applies only to the original owner. it's mentioned somewhere in the catalogs.

Carsten


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Carsten said:


> iirc Trek reduced the lifetime Klein warranty first to 10 and then to 5 years and it applies only to the original owner. it's mentioned somewhere in the catalogs.
> 
> Carsten


True. I had all my paperwork but I know of two people who were not original owners and they got the same treatment I got, new ex-9 frames with no paperwork and no questions. I guess it really depends on the dealer you go to. There were a couple of threads about it in the Trek forum.

Those adaptors look like they would work on the old homegrowns and Amps that had the same mounts.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sandmangts said:


> True. I had all my paperwork but I know of two people who were not original owners and they got the same treatment I got, new ex-9 frames with no paperwork and no questions. I guess it really depends on the dealer you go to. There were a couple of threads about it in the Trek forum.
> 
> Those adaptors look like they would work on the old homegrowns and Amps that had the same mounts.


cracked Mantras just quadrupled in value.


----------



## nanoseth (May 20, 2009)

Yes these adapters will work for any of the bike models that have the old 22mm chain stay mount pattern. Look out you'll have disc brakes on your rear in no time! You can reach me at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nanoseth said:


> Yes these adapters will work for any of the bike models that have the old 22mm chain stay mount pattern. Look out you'll have disc brakes on your rear in no time! You can reach me at [email protected] for more information.


I wonder if they squeal loud enough to bring humpback whales in to the shoreline.

I think you're supposed to place an ad when hawking goods here.


----------



## nanoseth (May 20, 2009)

Actually they are quiet as a mouse but they do haul.

P.S. I do have an add


----------



## nanoseth (May 20, 2009)

any more snide comments?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nanoseth said:


> any more snide comments?


nah. wasn't meant to be snide. you ignored the question twice so I asked a third time...


----------



## nanoseth (May 20, 2009)

sorry about that it sounded like you were making fun of the adapter. It works great!


----------



## BYUofU (Jun 2, 2012)

*Bike year*



henrymiller1 said:


> I just picked up a 1999? Klein Mantra frame. I think. I looked on bikepedia and don't see white offered. "white cloud"? I think its a 2000. Frame says Mantra with no race, comp ect. It has a Fox Air vanilla float rear shock. It also has what looks like disc brake tabs on chainstay, but has posts for cantis. It also has a sticker that says," Made In USA, Chehalis, WA ". I thought Klein stopped making bikes there in 96. Numbers on BB are WTU2122V487R and BI1246 0798. Thanks for any help or direction. Especially w/ numbers, as I have three other "riding" Kleins. I would like a "wall" Klein, i just can't afford one yet. Thanks again.


Your bike is a base 1999 aluminum mantra


----------



## Kleinsdale (Jun 7, 2012)

I bought a 2000 Mantra Comp last November. I'm currently installing proper (22mm) Hayes on the rear. I'll post some pics when I'm done.

Cheers


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Why is this thread in this forum?


----------



## Kleinsdale (Jun 7, 2012)

Because the Klein Mantra is likely considered Vintage/Retro/Classic since the last Mantras were built in 2001. Doesn't that make it 'vintage'? I'm not being snide, I'm asking. It seems the sport has changed a lot since then.


----------



## Kleinsdale (Jun 7, 2012)

To the OP, here's a cool forum dedicated to the Mantra:
themacaddress.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=6
Perhaps you've seen this already, but there is some good Mantra frame spec info on that site. I'd post a better link but the nanny-state here says I need 10 posts first... HTH


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

1999 Klein Mantra XL


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

On my carbon pro I had the cracked(at the drive side dropout through the hanger hole) frame rewelded and 6061 gussets added as well as the brake posts and disc mount both filled and shaved and a IS disc mount added. Still waiting on a repaint...


Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## Kleinsdale (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Doc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kleinsdale (Jun 7, 2012)

lowmassmetals said:


> On my carbon pro I had the cracked(at the drive side dropout through the hanger hole) frame rewelded and 6061 gussets added as well as the brake posts and disc mount both filled and shaved and a IS disc mount added. Still waiting on a repaint...
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


Wow. I'd love to see that repair in case my frame suffers such a fate. Can you post a pic?


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

It's in storage, but next time I'm there I'm digging it out and I'll take some pics. The fix results came out much better than I expected; my friend is a master welder but not much experience with bikes. It's going to be a lightweight long travel disc braked new-school rebuild. I've got most, if not all the components ready including a DT Swiss xmc140 fork, Hygia elite brakes, x-13 cranks, cloud nine shock, I9 wheelset, all in red...


Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## lowmassmetals (Dec 27, 2010)

the bulk of the build are from my Carver killer B, which is now rebuilt with proper 650b's, and nicer ti bits.

Sent from a galaxy far, far away...


----------

